# Bay hippie thanksgiving trout limits !!



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Had Scott and johnny down for thanksgiving day and we caught a solid limit of trout and back in time for football !! December should continue to produce limits of trout and redfishing should also pickup 

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

